# Load bags or no?



## rdhdstpchld (Sep 8, 2015)

wondering- do you or don't you? Given the 'relaxed pay schedule' I often debate...sometimes I do ( if they look frail or haggard). No difference in tips so I almost feel like why bother?


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

I'll push the trunk button for you. hurry up!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I generally get tips. I load. I unload.
If I were an uber I might be prompted to ask "I'll consider loading your luggage, if you'll consider a tip".


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

I did 30 rides.. NO ONE tipped. I was nice, helped when needed.. eff um.. load your own crap and hurry up.


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

I always hop out of the car and get the bags and load them into the trunk. Unload them too. I want my 5 stars and a possible tip, though truthfully I rarely have received a tip.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes, on the rationalization that I would rather close my trunk than have them slam it.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

I load and unload anything going in the trunk. Don't want pax dragging stuff across my bumper. If they tip, great and 5☆ for them, if they don't tip, it's 3☆ as I drive off, especially if I see them tip the bellhop or anyone else along the way.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> I load and unload anything going in the trunk. Don't want pax dragging stuff across my bumper. If they tip, great and 5☆ for them, if they don't tip, it's 3☆ as I drive off, especially if I see them tip the bellhop or anyone else along the way.


Yep, it's about the bumpers for me. You & I have the same rating system & helping with luggage doesn't get tips.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

volksie said:


> Yep, it's about the bumpers for me. You & I have the same rating system & helping with luggage doesn't get tips.


It's about 50/50 on airport rides for me. Way less on other rides. Non tippers are a 4 at best. There are a lot of 4☆ riders out there. They're really nice, trip is good, but they don't tip at all. Someone gives just a $1 tip, they're 5☆ from me. .


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I load the luggage into the trunk myself to prevent pax scuffing up my bumper. No tip. Sometimes I wonder if there's a dead body in these luggage because I thought max load per baggage was 50lbs. And yes, I've weighed a lot of bags for family and lift up to 50lbs of equipment at my day job.


----------



## Cathi (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm not endangering my back by hauling somebody's body bag. They want to take luggage, it's on them.


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

My general rule of thumb is to treat the Pax the way I would like to be treated. When it comes to my car, stand back.. I got this! Not to mentioning in a perfect world, a tip will follow #WishfulThinking


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> I did 30 rides.. NO ONE tipped. I was nice, helped when needed.. eff um.. load your own crap and hurry up.


The same happened to me when I started. 1 tip in 20 trips. I've found this number to be more like 3-4% of clients will tip you. So in the next 70 trips you should receive 3 or 4 tips, on average.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

For Uber, generally I don't unless there's a physical needs type issue. I'm happy to help then. When I drive Lyft I usually do, mainly because Lyft encourages tipping in the app. Never got a tip from an Uber pax for loading, always get a tip from a Lyft pax for loading.


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

Why not increase the chances of getting a tip, versus guaranteeing you won't get one when driving for Uber Renaldow ?


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Gretzky said:


> Why not increase the chances of getting a tip, versus guaranteeing you won't get one when driving for Uber Renaldow ?


The tip's already included with Uber, didn't you know? Never got a cash tip with Uber riders for loading bags. All the mints, water, and loaded bags in the world won't increase the chances of a tip when you're dealing with a system that says not required and so the pax doesn't carry cash or doesn't think they need to.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Gretzky said:


> Why not increase the chances of getting a tip, versus guaranteeing you won't get one when driving for Uber Renaldow ?


Your Uber tip chance increases by about 0.001% for un/loading luggage. Good luck! I get better odds at the Vegas slots.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

I always get out to assist with luggage/bags, etc.
Sometimes the minute I pop the lever, they are already opening the trunk and placing bags in. I still assist if needed.
Sometimes they tip, many times they do not, however I never do anything JUST for a tip.
I do it because I would appreciate someone doing the same for me and it gives me yet another chance to stretch my legs and arms.
I do not always get out and open doors. It simply depends on the circumstances, especially depending on how and where we stop, even how they are dressed.
In general, if I am already out and helping with bags, etc, then I will open doors if they have not yet. While I may not worry about dressing up or providing things like water or gum, I do believe in good service, though I do not trip over myself to provide it.

You make your own judgement call on what you are willing to do.


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm with the other fellas, I'm worried more about them inconsiderate, cheapo to scratch my bumper. To get my bumper repainted it costs me 350-450 dollars. And gives me the opportunity to stretch my legs and arms. Regardless what you do, give, mints, water, hand sanitizer some have the nerves to rate you 3 and 4 stars after you gave them superb customer service. #foodforthought


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

Renaldow DocT With all due respect, you are shooting yourselves in the foot on this one! Although the odds of getting a tip are low, they increase if you are willing to go the extra mile. Here is proof from the last week.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I try to help out with loading and unloading. At the very least, it keeps things moving. This is a college town, some of these students have incredibly heavy bags. As I get older, I am more and more wary of the possibility of injury. My habit with heavy bags was to quickly jerk it off the ground using both arms and then using my thigh to guide it into the trunk. Using that method is a bit risky on the shoulders. One of our drivers tore a rotator cuff, had surgery and missed several weeks of work.

In my opinion, and this seems to be echoed by some of the long distance bus companies who work this area, if the bag is too heavy for the pax to handle safely, it is too heavy for a driver to handle safely. Such bags, I see too it it gets loaded by myself and the pax. 

When it comes to unloading, I try to help them get the cargo to a safe place where they can bring it inside. We do have a handful of high maintenance customers who require more assistance, you just try to do your best and keep it flowing. As a taxi driver, I personally don't mind customers who need a fair amount of help. Where I do get frustrated is with people who aren't ready to travel, or who are farting around, not focused on starting and completing the trip. 

If someone doesn't seem likely to tip me, I will still help them, if they come off as rude or disrespectful or expecting me to do all the loading or unloading, well that's a different story.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> The same happened to me when I started. 1 tip in 20 trips. I've found this number to be more like 3-4% of clients will tip you. So in the next 70 trips you should receive 3 or 4 tips, on average.


I'm not gonna work that hard for a buck or two averaged out to less than a quarter per ride. My bumper has a rubber protector on the top so I don't have to worry about paint damaged.

maybe I am slighted but I am not going to give you 5 star hotel service at 1 star motel rates.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

Always. It gives me a reason to shake my legs from all that sitting.


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> I'm not gonna work that hard for a buck or two averaged out to less than a quarter per ride. My bumper has a rubber protector on the top so I don't have to worry about paint damaged.
> 
> maybe I am slighted but I am not going to give you 5 star hotel service at 1 star motel rates.


I agree but I work for fuber, If I get a rubber strip on my bumper I might get 1 starred. Lmao


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

rdhdstpchld said:


> wondering- do you or don't you? Given the 'relaxed pay schedule' I often debate...sometimes I do ( if they look frail or haggard). No difference in tips so I almost feel like why bother?


POST # 1/@rdhdstlchld: "Ahoy!"&Welcome
to the UP.NetForums
from Sunny, 90's, Blue-Skied Marco Island
on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

As #4 Notable, and at the behest of #1
chi1cabby, I feel compelled to Alert
You, in order to Preserve Your Rights:

"Please read Your Partnership Agreement.
NEW DRIVERS have only 30 Days to Opt-
out of BINDING ARBITRATION!"
https://uberpeople.net/posts/402925

This has been a Driver Service An-
nouncement of Bostonian Bison.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Thehulk said:


> I agree but I work for fuber, If I get a rubber strip on my bumper I might get 1 starred. Lmao


They are a few bucks at Harbor Freight...

No one has complained about mine. Some look at me funny around bar closing time when the backseat area is completely covered with a blue tarp though 

(Ok.. I don't drive around bar closing and I have never done the blue tarp thing. but honestly.. when you read that you though "hmmm thats actually not a bad idea")


----------



## Cathi (Jul 11, 2015)

Some out-of-towners were going on about uber drivers in other cities and how they've gotten fruit roll-ups, candy, sodas, water. I asked if they tipped those drivers since they were so impressed by them. All of them said no and were somewhat confused by the question since they "thought the tip was included". 

I'm giving good service and a pleasant experience. For $10/hr that's all I'm giving.


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

Cathi said:


> Some out-of-towners were going on about uber drivers in other cities and how they've gotten fruit roll-ups, candy, sodas, water. I asked if they tipped those drivers since they were so impressed by them. All of them said no and were somewhat confused by the question since they "thought the tip was included".
> 
> I'm giving good service and a pleasant experience. For $10/hr that's all I'm giving.


Hell yeah next time I get a pax praising an Uber driver I'm going to ask him/her the same question. Then just crank my tunes and take them to their destination and tell them to have a nice day.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Gretzky said:


> Renaldow DocT With all due respect, you are shooting yourselves in the foot on this one! Although the odds of getting a tip are low, they increase if you are willing to go the extra mile. Here is proof from the last week.
> View attachment 13098


Did just over $1300 worth of trips last week.
Many airport runs, so often I was getting out to help load/unload bags and even open doors at times.
A few tips received, maybe $30 in cash tips... highest tip was $6 and that was not from an airport run... so about 25% or less of the 91 trips I made.
Driving for Uber seems to always equal few tips, while driving for Lyft results in nearly 75% tips, granted, that is IF you get a Lyft request before an Uber ping.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Cathi said:


> Some out-of-towners were going on about uber drivers in other cities and how they've gotten fruit roll-ups, candy, sodas, water. I asked if they tipped those drivers since they were so impressed by them. All of them said no and were somewhat confused by the question since they "thought the tip was included".
> 
> I'm giving good service and a pleasant experience. For $10/hr that's all I'm giving.


POST # 27/Cathi: SING IT, SISTER!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

rdhdstpchld said:


> wondering- do you or don't you? Given the 'relaxed pay schedule' I often debate...sometimes I do ( if they look frail or haggard). No difference in tips so I almost feel like why bother?


I help everyone


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Gretzky said:


> Renaldow DocT With all due respect, you are shooting yourselves in the foot on this one! Although the odds of getting a tip are low, they increase if you are willing to go the extra mile. Here is proof from the last week.
> View attachment 13098


I DO load and unload luggage to prevent scratching my bumper. Also helps speed up the process as I am at the hotel pick-up/airport drop-off.
NEVER do I think about receiving a tip from the pax for this service.

I ALSO open/close the door to prevent pax from SLAMMING my door.
NEVER do I think about receiving a tip from the pax for this service either.

I am an old gentleman, even for male pax. My vehicle is worth more than the pax.

I have to depend on my vehicle to perform everyday without flaws for personal use. I don't depend on the pax for ANYTHING except EARNING their 5* (ie. pax etiquette).

PAX/Uber will not pay for repetitive mechanical/cosmetic degradation/depreciation upon MY vehicle. So I will take care of my vehicle and do what it takes to maintain it.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't beg for, or in any other way solicit a tip, but I am quicker at getting bags in and out of the trunk than the pax, and strong enough to lift every bag. That said, there are some heavy bags sometimes. I couldn't believe it on Sunday morning, very nice couple in their 70's, tipped the bellhop for bringing their bags to the car on a rolling cart. I loaded their bags and drove them to the airport, then unloaded, and...nothing. The only thing I can think of was that the account wasn't theirs, but maybe a daughters or granddaughters and they were told not to tip the driver. SMH


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> That said, there are some heavy bags sometimes.


No kidding. Some seriously dense luggage out there. What are they transporting, pure lead?


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

That shit really boils my blood when they tip the the bell hop and they don't tip the drivers...


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Thehulk said:


> That shit really boils my blood when they tip the the bell hop and they don't tip the drivers...


Does it make you turn green and say "HULK SMASH?" Lol


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

Not only that but my shirt, pants rip on the process... I'll have to uber an additional day this week to buy new ones. Lmao


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

I load bags, only because I don't want damage to my car, and don't want the hatch slammed. Sometimes at the airport though, I can't get back there in time. CLT arrivals is a madhouse at times.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Thehulk said:


> That shit really boils my blood when they tip the the bell hop and they don't tip the drivers...


I see that ALL the time at hotel pick-ups. No tip for me though. Remember, we're making $60/hour anyway.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

I had a $60 ride that took less than an hour once. It followed a 2 hour stretch of no pings.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

We have two to blame for the non-tipping

-Travis, or whoever markets the "Do not tip" for Uber
-Cheap passengers

If someone saves me money, I tip them a little.

If the server "forgets" to add the $5.5o in 2x $2.50 sodas to my bill she saved me $5-$6 bucks, I will tip an extra $3. It's how I think.

If the pizza shop employee finds a coupon that saves me $4, I will tip him $2.

If the Uber drivers saves me $10 on a fare (vs a taxi) then I wouldn't mind tipping him at least $2. Maybe even $5+.

This is how I think.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

I do if it is luggage. I once got a ping to a grocery store, pulled up and parked. I see a family of 4 with a cart over loaded with grocerys. I was honestly about to cancel, but they stood there staring at me, so I popped the trunk and got out and opened it for them. They stood there for a second thinking I was going to load there over flowing basket of grocerys for them. I motioned for them to go ahead. I have a camry with a large trunk and everything did not fit, they had to hold things during there 4 dollar ride down the street.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> I had a $60 ride that took less than an hour once. It followed a 2 hour stretch of no pings.


Just this past week I had a $108 ride that took about 25 minutes... thanks to 4x surge after a football game in Arlington.
Luckily it was near the end of my night and after a long 2 hour stretch of a few small trips. Generally I would avoid that area due to the insane congestion, but took a chance after things died down a bit. Hwy 30 was still jammed up, but I took another route and the couple was just happy to finally get out of there... even fell asleep in the back.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

I have another question what you do with those effing pax they put luggage aside of the door and they want you to come get it and put it in the trunk? Me I cancel !! You?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Micmac said:


> I have another question what you do with those effing pax they put luggage aside of the door and they want you to come get it and put it in the trunk? Me I cancel !! You?


They actually leave their luggage at their door and try to enter your car, expecting you to get their luggage??
Haven't seen that yet... though I have walked up to them as they were walking out with their luggage and offered to assist.
Big difference in assumptions there... as I am making the offer. Never had a Pax just get in and expect me to go up and get the luggage they left back at their door, etc...
Sounds like they thought they called a Black Car or paying for a private chauffeur. Too funny.
I would one-star them if they didn't tip for that kind of nonsense.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> They are a few bucks at Harbor Freight...
> 
> No one has complained about mine. Some look at me funny around bar closing time when the backseat area is completely covered with a blue tarp though
> 
> (Ok.. I don't drive around bar closing and I have never done the blue tarp thing. but honestly.. when you read that you though "hmmm thats actually not a bad idea")


I put down a white sheet. Pax don't know it is because the carpet is a mess and I'm too lazy to clean it


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I do it only because I don't want them scratching up the back of my car.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

In Chicagoland suburban customers almost expect it (possibly making the difference between tip and no tip), city customers are almost confused by the sound of the trunk opening and tips show why. I always handle the luggage becuase I do it much faster then they do and can move on to the next pax.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Gretzky said:


> Why not increase the chances of getting a tip, versus guaranteeing you won't get one when driving for Uber Renaldow ?


No workman's comp for one.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> They actually leave their luggage at their door and try to enter your car, expecting you to get their luggage??
> Haven't seen that yet... though I have walked up to them as they were walking out with their luggage and offered to assist.
> Big difference in assumptions there... as I am making the offer. Never had a Pax just get in and expect me to go up and get the luggage they left back at their door, etc...
> Sounds like they thought they called a Black Car or paying for a private chauffeur. Too funny.
> I would one-star them if they didn't tip for that kind of nonsense.


If they actually got in I would be very tempted to start the whole "so where are we heading?" conversation just to see if they'd say anything. Then I'd say "I think you forgot your luggage!" Just to see what they'd say.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

SumGuy said:


> I do if it is luggage. I once got a ping to a grocery store, pulled up and parked. I see a family of 4 with a cart over loaded with grocerys. I was honestly about to cancel, but they stood there staring at me, so I popped the trunk and got out and opened it for them. They stood there for a second thinking I was going to load there over flowing basket of grocerys for them. I motioned for them to go ahead. I have a camry with a large trunk and everything did not fit, they had to hold things during there 4 dollar ride down the street.


I not a fan of grocery / Walmart pickups either.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

I loaded/unloaded groceries for a known near minumum ride for carload of Chinese students last week from grocery store to campus. For some reason going to school anywhere in Illinois is considered prestigious in Chinaa and in they love riding Uber. Campus is 5 minute pickup from my home and two of them already ordered rides thanking me for grocery help. Easy money, easy 5 star.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

It would of been easier to cancel.



pizza guy said:


> I loaded/unloaded groceries for a known near minumum ride for carload of Chinese students last week from grocery store to campus. For some reason going to school anywhere in Illinois is considered prestigious in Chinaa and in they love riding Uber. Campus is 5 minute pickup from my home and two of them already ordered rides thanking me for grocery help. Easy money, easy 5 star.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

rdhdstpchld said:


> wondering- do you or don't you? Given the 'relaxed pay schedule' I often debate...sometimes I do ( if they look frail or haggard). No difference in tips so I almost feel like why bother?


Yes I load the bags. I rub their feet. I get them coffee. I give them free donuts, mints, water, aspirin Ect ... I give free advice and I read their horoscopes. I update them on the weather, news, sports scores, fantasy stats Ect ... Basically I am their valet, concierge , husband, brother, dad , son Ect. I tell them what terminal their flight is and any delays and after all that I get no tip and barely a sincere thank you. But please remember if you don't load their bags you will get 3 or 4 stars. Then u will be asked to leave this wonderful job, because you didn't kiss their X SS good enough!


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

pizza guy said:


> I loaded/unloaded groceries for a known near minumum ride for carload of Chinese students last week from grocery store to campus. For some reason going to school anywhere in Illinois is considered prestigious in Chinaa and in they love riding Uber. Campus is 5 minute pickup from my home and two of them already ordered rides thanking me for grocery help. Easy money, easy 5 star.


Easy $2....now go buy yourself two items from the dollar menu. Enjoy, you deserve it...


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

SumGuy said:


> It would of been easier to cancel.


Why do so many California drivers say cancel to everthing? 30% of my pax have been using uber less than a month. I'm not fortunate enough to live in an area that gets another ping right away at 2 pm. 
Yeah it would have been easier to cancel, but 20% or more of my pax are regulars that live within a mile of my home. 
Often those pain in the ass customers in my area buy back stars with tips. No problem encouraging that behavior.
Sorry if to offend Californian's on the statements of the few but many of the posts from California are out of touch with Uber drivers in other parts of the country.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Easy $2....now go buy yourself two items from the dollar menu. Enjoy, you deserve it...


Only one item. Sales tax puts it over a buck.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> Only one item. Sales tax puts it over a buck.


Ha! How funny... I actually started typing out, "_grab some extra change, then go get 2 items from the $1 menu..."_
but then I was like nah... let 'em dream a little more... so I changed it.

reality is such a buzz kill.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

My girlfriend is a mobile auto painter specialized in bumpers...they can get their own bags I got the bumper covered. I get a scratch, she fixes it. I sit in car pax gets bags...perfect world as I don't do shit


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I do sometimes if its in a tough location or if I know they really need help. I just want to get going. Usually I refuse to.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't understand the adversity towards taking 30 seconds to put the customers luggage in the trunk and 30 seconds to take it out at the airport. Airport runs are worth $20-40 each at max mpg to me. Midway sucks because of the dead zone but still worthwhile. O'Hare is great if you're headed to DuPage and can end up back at O'Hare within the hour. From some areas those same runs are not worth the traffic. Don't start the ride, and most customers understand the economics if you cancel.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Gretzky said:


> My general rule of thumb is to treat the Pax the way I would like to be treated. When it comes to my car, stand back.. I got this! Not to mentioning in a perfect world, a tip will follow #WishfulThinking


Ditto! I also liked the suggestion that riders who do not tip only get a 4 star rating... it that really matters anyway.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I've only had a few grocery store trips. Maybe 10 at most.

The only reason I get off to help is because I don't want them pushing the shopping cart/buggy against my car. 

One lady kept leaning on the push bar of the cart and it started moving forward, so I jammed my foot against the front wheels of the cart and it came about 3 inches from my quarter panel. She was texting and was surprised the cart stopped moving so suddenly.

I helped unload, too, because her purse had dangly shiny chains and charms and I don't want her scraping them on the car.

No tip, needless to say.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Rating pax really does nothing for us.... just saying


----------



## Chargr (Sep 7, 2015)

Only if women, or elderly. Men can do it themselves unless they actually request or are disabled.


----------



## KofiTaxi (Aug 18, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> I did 30 rides.. NO ONE tipped. I was nice, helped when needed.. eff um.. load your own crap and hurry up.


uber has done fantastic marketing. but realize, ppl take uber b/c it is cheaper than taxis. plain and simple, not b/c of "ride share" or cool logos etc. so folks who are saving money arent going to tip you or tip you more just b/c you are uber. they'll tell you how awesome the service is but come money time nothing for you. do what you have to do but dont go in with the mindset that "uber" passengers are going to part with their money for you. if so, they wouldnt be taking uber...


----------

